# Slow Motion Reds Eating Shrimp



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey guys, here is a video iun slow motion of my reds eating shrimp. I really like shooting videos of my reds and I am open to any ideas for new video. Enjoy!
Reds in slo mo


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Neat video, again I really like the look of your setup... any full tank shots?


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Ægir said:


> Neat video, again I really like the look of your setup... any full tank shots?


Thanks! I will post a current full tank shot later tonight. I cant take a good picture until it gets dark out because there is so much light reflection off the tank during the day.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Full tank shot, It is still a work in progress. I would like to add some more plants and one more piece of wood. I recently added a small tray full of gravel if the reds decide they want to use it to lay eggs.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks great...

If they want to lay eggs they will prob destroy anything in their way


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

Your "lawn" is insane!!!! Looks awesome what kinda grass??


----------

